# Friends in Alberta Canada.



## brocjohnny (Jan 27, 2013)

I am looking for friends in Calgary Alberta, Canada. Can anyone help out here please as I am relocating there on the 19th February. I will be working there long term.

Thanks,

Brocjohnny


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


brocjohnny said:


> I am looking for friends in Calgary Alberta, Canada. Can anyone help out here please as I am relocating there on the 19th February. I will be working there long term.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brocjohnny


Welcome to the Forum!

Are you on Facebook? Then look for: "Irish in Calgary" and/or "Irish in Edmonton". They have great things going on.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## brocjohnny (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello Animo,
I do not do Face Book at all so If there is some other contacts you can give me, I would appreciate it. Thanks again for the contact too.

Brocjohnny.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

brocjohnny said:


> Hello Animo,
> I do not do Face Book at all so If there is some other contacts you can give me, I would appreciate it. Thanks again for the contact too.
> 
> Brocjohnny.


Sounds like a good time to sign up to Facebook then! It's free, and it's one of the biggest tools used today for people, groups, organizations to get and keep in contact.


----------



## brocjohnny (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hello*

Sorry, I am not in to Face Book at all but thanks anyway Liam.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

brocjohnny said:


> I am looking for friends in Calgary Alberta, Canada. Can anyone help out here please as I am relocating there on the 19th February. I will be working there long term.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brocjohnny


Do a google search for "Calgary Irish". A list of links will come up with various Irish clubs and athletic organizations in Calgary


----------



## Camerish (May 24, 2012)

Definitely look into social/athletic clubs or teams that interest you. Get out and explore and be friendly - your accent will easily bring out questions of your coming to Canada and will make it easy to slip in that you recently arrived.

My sister-in-law, who recently moved there, saw a craigslist posting for a recent arrival looking for friends in Calgary and she responded and they hit it off.

I am not from Calgary myself, or i'd hope to be of more help.


----------



## brocjohnny (Jan 27, 2013)

*Hello*

Hello P,
Thank you for that & I will look them up right away. Thanks again.

Brocjohnny.


----------

